# Nissan Versa Keys Problems



## danielh (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have a nissan versa 2007.
Car was bought from Copart with keys.
When i got the car here in my Country , it came withouth keys
Where can i get a pre cut key and let someone program it?
Thanks

Daniel


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

A Nissan dealership!


----------



## jessicak (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,
This is jesica,Nissan is currenly having its head office in Tokyo but intends to move to Yokohama by the end of this decade. The year 1999 saw Nissan enter into an alliance with Renault of France. Formerly marketing vehicles under the Datsun brand name, Nissan is currently the third largest automaker in Japan. Spearheading its foray into India was the globally successfull X-Trail SUV. 
=======================================================
jessica

New Mexico Alcohol Addiction Treatment


----------



## jessicak (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,
This is jessica,Nissan is currenly having its head office in Tokyo but intends to move to Yokohama by the end of this decade. The year 1999 saw Nissan enter into an alliance with Renault of France. Formerly marketing vehicles under the Datsun brand name, Nissan is currently the third largest automaker in Japan.
=====================================================
jessica

New Mexico Alcohol Addiction Treatment


----------

